# How early/late does your barn open/close



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a fellow boarder who works days and can't make it to the barn til early evening. The BO just changed the hours available and now my colleaque feels unjustly targeted. The previous agreement went to 9pm. Most of us boarders are at the barn during the mornings/afternoons.
What is fair to boarders in regards to access of the barn and what times do your barn open up/close down? TIA


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

My barn doesn't close. I'd be highly offended if someone tried to keep me from my animal. Regardless of the time of day or night, I have access to my horse.


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

We can go anytime!


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

Anytime. My horse does board at a private residence, though.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

7:30-9pm And those hours are only set because they feed at 7:30am and the owner wants to be the last one through the barn at night to make sure everything is shut off and all gates closed and whatnot. If you had a show or something that you needed to leave before 7:30 I don't think it would be a problem. 

I just moved to this barn and my previous one didn't have hours but honestly I'm not going to go ride at midnight so it doesn't bother me one bit.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't have I open/close hours. I trust my boarders & have never had a problem. 
There's a reason arenas have lights.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Open 24x7

BO sleeps with her phone if I tell her ahead of time, she is usually up/down with a kiddo at night and will check on me/wants me to call if the world ends and I get thrown or something.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I can go whenever. If it is going to be an odd hour, I let them know the day before.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Our gate opens at 7:30 am and closes at 9:30 pm just to keep out unwanted visitors. Boarders are given a gate code, so we can access our own horses whenever we chose.


----------



## Stilton (Oct 31, 2008)

7am-7.30pm weekdays
7.30am-7pm weekends and bank holidays


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

24/7. I can see my horse whenever I like. I just make sure all lights are shut off before I leave


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

7:30am-9:00pm where I used to board, the arenas didn't have lights and the BOs lived on the property, I think they just wanted to be able to have time to themselves.


----------



## catheetiem (Oct 6, 2011)

24/7, 365  
I actually visited my horse on Christmas (family wanted to meet him and that's the only time they're on this side of the country!) It's very nice to have it open 24/7, but I don't think I've ever been there later than 9.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for the input. For you lucky ones who have no limit in access I envy you.
Our barn is also on private property with owners living on site. 
I've always wanted to sleep with my horse - not necessarily in his stall but in the aisle! I doubt I'll be able to at this place.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I believe the most we've had for set hours was for one trainer. After scheduling several lessons in a row from 8am-1pm, it became a hassle for us who were cleaning to try to work around them and we felt we were in her way with our loud tractor and us having normal conversations between stalls. She was just told not to schedule anything until 11am, which gave us more than enough time to have everyone outside, fed, and that entire part of the barn **** and span.

In the summer when it's too hot or humid to go riding outside comfortably for most of the day, I've gone out riding with my BO starting at 8-9pm and not get back until 11pm or so. Last summer, there was a day I was determined to ride, but it was so disgustingly hot that I waited until literally midnight and didn't leave until after 1am (though I did shoot my BO a text saying I was the one outside, not some stranger as they live on the property).


----------



## IRaceBarrels (Jan 21, 2012)

I can go anytime I want. But if I'm banging around at 4am trying to get ready to go somewhere I'll tell my BO the day before. Just so they know someone isn't stealing my trailer and horse. I feel awkward being there after 9pm though. I'm the only boarder currently and my BO goes to bed early.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Open at 8am, close at dusk. BO lives on property and there's no lights except in the two "barns." The hours suck during the winter for me cuz I don't get off until 5-5:30pm and it gets dark before 6pm (it takes twenty minutes to get from work to home or the barn).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

24/7/365. And I know for a fact that a couple of my night owl compatriots definitely are out there riding at 2am when the mood strikes them. I'm only ever there during daylight hours even though we have lights unless it's a holiday and I'm stopping by late or early to feed though.


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

my barn is open 24/7..doesnt close..only thing they ask is that you turn off the arena lights after 11pm..but can keep all the other lights on


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

My yard doesnt have "opening or Closing times" however the Yard owner does ask that we try and keep to reasonable hours (so before 9pm), if we need unreasonable hours (so 4.30am for shows for me) then we just need to let her know so she doesnt stress when she hears cars on the drive.

In winter if we are no there 30mins before it gets dark the YO will bring the horses in for us.


----------



## plomme (Feb 7, 2013)

Generally they open for riding by 9am and the last lesson should end by 8pm. On weekends they close earlier and Mondays are always closed. I wish the hours were longer but it is a smaller, intimate training barn and of course the trainers/owners cannot be available at all hours of the day and the stable is almost like their house - they need private time too. If I did not want training I would move to a barn that was open until at least 10pm, but this works very well for now.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Our barn hours are 9pm during the week and ends at 7pm on sundays.


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

The barn I board at is open all the time, however they ask us to let them know if we're going to be there really early or really late as they live on property. I've looked at barns before that will flat out be closed certain days of the week, I would never want to board at a place like that. But most barns that have hours I find are somewhere from 7 am to 9 pm.


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

plomme said:


> Generally they open for riding by 9am and the last lesson should end by 8pm. On weekends they close earlier and Mondays are always closed. I wish the hours were longer but it is a smaller, intimate training barn and of course the trainers/owners cannot be available at all hours of the day and the stable is almost like their house - they need private time too. If I did not want training I would move to a barn that was open until at least 10pm, but this works very well for now.


So you can't visit your horse at all on Mondays? I'd be peeved. Altho, at one point my horse was the only boarder at nasty facility that got irritated at me if I went two days in a row. Got out of there and now spend two hours a day with my mare.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Can I ask? Those of you that board, and have barn closing times etc... What happens when you go to a show? You can't really be expected to be back by closing time right? Or to not load till mid morning? I ask purely out of curiousity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Phly said:


> Can I ask? Those of you that board, and have barn closing times etc... What happens when you go to a show? You can't really be expected to be back by closing time right? Or to not load till mid morning? I ask purely out of curiousity.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't know about others, but at both of the barns I've boarded at, you just let the BO know if you're going to be there early or late and why, just so that they don't think it's an intruder.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

yep, just let the YO know


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok, that seems totally logical. I kinda pictured locked gates.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Phly said:


> Ok, that seems totally logical. I kinda pictured locked gates.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually, the barn that I'm at now does have a lock on the gate. They'll leave it unlocked if they know you're coming/going to be there, but usually at night they lock it. They have dogs and a pot belly pig loose on the property and they've had horses stolen in the past.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Actually, the barn that I'm at now does have a lock on the gate. They'll leave it unlocked if they know you're coming/going to be there, but usually at night they lock it. They have dogs and a pot belly pig loose on the property and they've had horses stolen in the past.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well I suppose I wasn't too far off then. I honestly was curious how it worked. We roll out at 5am and don't get home till 2 am the next day sometimes. Just didn't know how it worked. Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

My mom used to manage a barn with a few boarders and did not have any set times. She would get there by 7:30am and feed, 6:00am in the summer because she didn't have to take me to school. She normally "closed up" at 6:30pm in the winter and we would leave, but the boarders were free to stay or come whenever as long as they put everything away. In the summer my dad would bring his spotlights so everyone could ride after dark and a normal day for us was 6am-9pm at the barn. There was a gate to keep unwanted people out and loose horses in but it was not locked because of emergencies that could occur while nobody was there. 

Now I am limited to daylight because the horses are at my house. This summer I want to use our lights to be able to ride later because it is so hot during the day and the arena has no shade.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

My yard does have a lock on the gate, however I have a key to the first and the code to the second lock.
Gates are normaly locked if there isnt someone on the yard (even during the day, if there is no one around when you leave the yard you have to lock the gates


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Thankfully, we don't have any hours posted that we have to abide by. Our BO lives on the premises and I usually tell him if I'm going out at odd hours so he doesn't worry. i can always call him anytime if I have any trouble on the trail. This, I find quite comforting. My BO in turn, can always count on us for closing up properly and not have to double check like he has to with some boarders. We are quite fortunate. I would find it hard not to be allowed to visit my horses whenever I wanted.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I've always been given free rein of when I come and go.

I've known the BO at my current barn for 20 years. I can be there at 6am, or show up at 10pm and not leave till midnight for all she cares. I don't know if this is true with everyone at the barn, but I've done it quite a few times without comments. 


I've known the woman for 20 years though. I don't know how many times I've fixed fencing, watered horses, scraped up some other horse's poop, given her supplies I don't need or have just generally been another farm hand for free, so we trust eachother.


----------



## Moonlight Tango (Dec 18, 2011)

Ours we can generally stay out late..I've been out until midnight once. The owners just prefer that you call ahead so they don't come out with the shotgun  We have people drive up and down by the barn all the time and cause mischief.


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

for me personally i think there should be a time...the BO needs family time aswel.

for me if they feed ur horse do everything for your horse,then they need time for themselves aswel

people choose to board there horses, so if there is a time then there is a time


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

My current barn is open 24/7. There is an electronic gate that all boarders have a passcode too. The only "extreme" times I have been there were 5:30AM and 9:00PM.

I am moving barns this weekend though, and its hours are 6AM-10PM. Fine by me!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I do think there should be hours. Especially if the owners live on site. Would you want someone driving up and down your driveway all hours of the night? Imagine how irritating that would get after a while, to have to check and see if it was a boarder or someone that wasn't supposed to be there. If an exception needs to be made because your friend can't get there before closing, then your friend needs to talk to the BO about maybe allowing her special times to come after hours. Most barns will work with someone if they will only ask. When I boarded horses, I expected everyone gone by 8PM. I had one med student that I allowed to come later because she went to school an hour away and had very limited time to ride. Several of the barns I worked at locked gates at dusk. One other barn closed at 5 in the winter and 7 in the summer. I think it's the barn owners right to set whatever hours they choose, it is their home and their property, after all. If you don't like having your hours limited, you have the choice to talk to the BO, or find a barn that is more lax about rules. Its that simple.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I never boarded at a boarding barn before (just privately with people). 

But if there were set "hours" dictating when I could see MY horse, I frankly wouldn't be boarding there. My schedule is pretty sporadic sometimes, so I need to get a ride in when I can get a ride in.


----------



## JennyHavoc (Apr 6, 2013)

My barn doesn't have hours, really... especially being in AZ, most people are not even tacking up until 7pm these days, and it's not uncommon to see the ropers practicing until 9 or 10. I'm sure there are people out there very early in the morning as well.

I have often wondered about the "security" aspect though; IMHO, it'd be very easy for someone to come and steal a horse if they wanted to, as there is no closeable property gate. The only locks are on the tack sheds.


----------



## Relentless (Apr 1, 2013)

I know my BO extremely well and am also an assistant trainer at my farm. BO lives on the property full-time as well. We don't have "barn hours", so to speak. During the week I am forced to come up later in the evening. I don't typically get there until 8 and sometimes even 9. I am courteous about what I do though as I feel terrible keeping the horses up late.

At a busier facility, I would imagine that being open until 9 PM is fair. I understand it is likely a huge liability to have people there late when there isn't as much foot traffic in case something happened. There's also the irresponsibly night-goer who forgets to latch gates or shut lights off..


----------



## TheatricalAffair (Jun 15, 2013)

7am ... until anytime.


----------



## BayDancer (Jun 23, 2013)

The barn I'm at (and about to take over) has posted hours of 7AM-9PM. None of the boarders have had a problem, except one that came up late to take her horses without paying board. She had other issues though, obviously, haha. The BO isn't strict with the rules though and has had people over late or even overnight. 

I've been combing through the rules to update everything before I take over, and I went ahead and added that if anyone wants to come outside of posted hours to arrange it with me and my husband first, as we will live on site. As a boarder, I'd refuse to stay at a place that restricted me from seeing my horse, but as a BO, I'd worry if someone started messing with horses and property at odd hours without my knowing why.


----------

